# Unconfirmed: A10 Shot Down in ISIL Territory



## JAG2 (Oct 20, 2016)

It's been reported by Amaq News Agency (ISIL affiliated) that an A10 was just shot down in South Hasakah, Syria.  Unconfirmed, and the fact that this is an ISIL news agency means its credibility is absolutely questionable, but something to keep a close eye on in the coming hours.  No response from CENTCOM yet.  

hasakah - Twitter Search


----------



## JAG2 (Oct 20, 2016)

Some sources claim the story is false.  Still no word from CENTCOM.


----------



## JAG2 (Oct 20, 2016)

Pentagon claims all aircraft are accounted for.  Looks like the story was false.  Should have known, but got concerned when my news feeds blew up.  Feel free to delete this thread.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 20, 2016)

For what it's worth -

Not alway necessary to be "first" to report a news story, especially by your own admission, shaky sources or rumor. Add to that it being about a fallen aircraft or service member.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 20, 2016)

No reason to keep this open. In the future let's wait for official sources before posting stuff like this.


----------



## AWP (Oct 20, 2016)

I wouldn't put any faith into the story.


----------



## pardus (Oct 20, 2016)

JAG2 said:


> Pentagon claims all aircraft are accounted for.  Looks like the story was false.  Should have known, but got concerned when my news feeds blew up.  Feel free to delete this thread.



A seven minute spread from your first post until your last. Source, our enemy. Think you might want to review your actions?


----------

